# Iron Range Retriever Club MN



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying Callbacks to the waterblind

1,5,6,9,10,12,13,14,15,17,20

11 total
________
Volcano Digital Vaporizer


----------



## Deborah936 (Mar 16, 2008)

any open call backs? or Q results?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the landblind

3,4,7,11,12,14,16,17,20,21,22,24,26,27,28,29,31,33,35,36,38,43,44,45,46,47,48,49,50,
53,56,58,59,61,63

35 total
________
Drug test


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying Results

1st- #17 Rock H/Clint Avant
2nd -#12 Spur H/Clint Avant
3rd- #5 Tripp H/Dave Davis
4th -#10 Traveler H/Ray Voigt

RJ -#1
Jam- 13

Congrats to all!
________
Bmw R75/5 History


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

What was the 1st series Open set up?

Thanks


----------



## Deborah936 (Mar 16, 2008)

Any news on the derby or Am?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks tithe waterblind

7,11,12,17,20,22,26,29,31,33,35,36,44,46,47,48,39,53,56,59,61,63

22 total
________
VAPORIZER MANUFACTURERS


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Derby going to the 3rd:

1,2,3,6,8,10,12,13,14,15,18,19,20



Shannon


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the landblind

1,2,3,4,5,8,11,12,13,17,18,19,20,21,23,24,25,26,27,28,29,30,31,32,33,34,35,36,37,38,39,40,41,42,43,44
________
Rhode Island Dispensaries


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the last series

17,22,33,36,44,47,48,49,53,56,63

11 total
________
Sc2 replay


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Derby to the 4th:

3,6,8,13,14,15,19,20

Shannon


----------



## Deborah936 (Mar 16, 2008)

How about call backs to the water blind in the Am


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Ray Voigt has 5 out of the 11. That's strong. Interesting to see how this one turns out.


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Derby:

1st- 13- Lotus
2nd- 8 - Curry
3rd- 14 - Fire
4th- 15 - Traveler
RJ- 6 - Bones
Jam- 3 - Ammo



Congrats to my Bones and Tim!


Shannon


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats Tim


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

WTG Lotus and Dave Ward-that must mean derby list!


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

A HUGE congrats to the Open winner, Bayou Teche Miah, and Cajun Riviera member Steve Ritter!


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Franco said:


> A HUGE congrats to the Open winner, Bayou Teche Miah, and Cajun Riviera member Steve Ritter!


she is one nice dog, I watched her win her last Derby up here, she was very impressive.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Todd Caswell said:


> she is one nice dog, I watched her win her last Derby up here, she was very impressive.


She's not even 5 years old yet and I've lost count of her All Age wins. She has already gone to the 8th series twice in the Nat'l Am and finished last year's National! 

Miah was born on the bayou and Steve has trained her since she finished her basics.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congratz Steve!

Aaron*


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Congrats to the winner!

Any other open or Am news?


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

YAHHOOOO To Steve and Miah! What great news!!! Katie


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Placements 

1st- #56 Miah- Steve Ritter
2nd-#49 Wally - Larry Sarek
3rd- #22 Jerry Lee- Ray Voigt
4th- #36 Sailor _Dave Rorem
RJ- #33

Jams-17,44,47,48,53,63

Amateur Placements

1st - #34 Mildred - Bernie Carey
2nd- #8 Louie - Russell Archer
3rd- #30 Ladd- Paul Panichi
4th- #24 Fannie - Lorraine Sarek
RJ- #42 Aero - Dave Furin

Jams- 17,29,33,39,43,44

Congrats to All!!!
________
Volvo C70 History


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

Big congrats to Bernie Carey and Mildred on their Amateur win!!! I believe that is Bernie's 1st All-Age placement with her! Way to go!!!!

Congrats to Steve and Larry in the Open!! 

Along with Lorraine, David, Larry, Bill, Steve, and Ashley's good friend- Judy - in the Amateur!!

P.S.
Amateur Jam - Correction - #19 should be #17-Kicker

Congrats to all!!!
Paul & Jenn


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Larry and Loraine - What a weekend! it is a pleasure to read about success for people who work as hard as the two of you. I am thrilled with your placements and wish I was up there in the cool with you.

Steve, you and Mia have really made all of us in the South proud time and again. What a wonderful animal.


----------



## medicinebow (Jun 11, 2008)

Congradulations to Larry and Loraine, Paul and Jen, Dave....to Steve and Bernie for the wins...and to Russ and Olga with Louie's first all age placement--the pains of the Labrador Retriever Club and North Dakota were worth it!


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

Way to go Russell and Louie!!!!!..... Pretty darn impressive for a dog that just turned 3 years old.


----------



## OlgaA (Jul 3, 2008)

BIG CONGRATULATIONS TO MY HUSBAND RUSS ARCHER, TO OUR DOG LOUIE( BIG LOU). I AM SOOO PROUD OF YOU BOTH!!! FIRST AA PLACEMENT FOR US WITH LOUIE. WON'T FORGET THIS MOMENT.


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Gwen Jones said:


> Larry and Loraine - What a weekend! it is a pleasure to read about success for people who work as hard as the two of you. I am thrilled with your placements and wish I was up there in the cool with you.


A HUGE CONGRATS TO LARRY & LORRAINE!!!!

Couldn't happen to nicer folks in my opinion. I had a wonderful time staying at ya'lls place and getting to train with you two. Oh how I do miss the quietness of the cabin, but not as much as Lorraine's lemon bars.

Tim & Bones


----------

